# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Theaitre, theatrical play, Prague, Czech Republic

## Airicist

theaitre.com

facebook.com/Theaitre

twitter.com/theaitre

instagram.com/the.ai.tre

Team:

Rudolf Rosa

Ondrej Dusek

Tom Kocmi

...

----------


## Airicist

"THEaiTRE: Artificial Intelligence to Write a Theatre Play"
We present THEaiTRE, a starting project aimed at automatic generation of theatre play scripts. This paper reviews related work and drafts an approach we intend to follow. We plan to adopt generative neural language models and hierarchical generation approaches, supported by summarization and machine translation methods, and complemented with a human-in-the-loop approach.

by Rudolf Rosa, Ondřej Dušek, Tom Kocmi, David Mareček, Tomáš Musil, Patrícia Schmidtová, Dominik Jurko, Ondřej Bojar, Daniel Hrbek, David Košťák, Martina Kinská, Josef Doležal, Klára Vosecká
June 25, 2020

Article "THEaiTRE: A theatre play written entirely by machines"

by Ingrid Fadelli 
August 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

TheAItre - Can a robot write a theatre play?

Feb 1, 2021




> We are excited to announce our collaboration on the theAItre project presenting a unique production under the title ''AI: When a robot writes a play''. The script, composed of dialogues generated by artificial intelligence, tells a story of joy and sorrow of everyday life from a robot’s point of view.
> 
> Online, 26 FEBRUARY 2021, 6 pm
> 
> Can a robot write a great theatre piece?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Kinky and absurd: The first AI-written play isn’t Shakespeare—but it has its moments"

by Sofia Moutinho
February 26, 2021

----------


## Airicist

AI: when a robot writes a play • on-line premiere

Feb 27, 2021




> The story of the robot, which after the death of its master was left at the mercy of various individuals of human society, balances on a thin line between absurd black comedy with existential drama.  
> 
> An "autobiographical" play written by artificial intelligence that talks about the search for closeness of someone in a world where people have not known or are not able to make simple contact with each other for some time, and in which the path of one person to another is the hardest to cover. 
> 
> Every reprise will be followed by a debate with experts in artificial intelligence and theater makers. The show is not only a testament to the current capabilities of computer technology, but also an engaging vision of the future world inspired by the sci-fi classics. 
> 
> On the occasion of the centenary of Karel Čapek's play R.U.R, the Švanda Theatre prepared a presentation of a unique project THEAITRE that examines whether artificial intelligence can write a play. Within a few months, the computer generated images from the life of a robot that has to face the joys and sorrows of everyday life. And it revealed to us how it perceives basic human issues such as birth, dying, the desire for love, the search for jobs, or aging.
> 
> The project takes place in cooperation with the Švanda Theatre, MFF UK and DAMU.
> ...

----------

